
Walking through doorways causes forgetting: Further explorations - llambda
http://www.nd.edu/~memory/Reprints/Radvansky%20Krawietz%20&%20Tamplin%202011%20%28QJEP%29.pdf
======
billswift
This was linked on Less Wrong just before Thanksgiving
([http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/8ik/link_walking_throug...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/8ik/link_walking_through_doors_causes_forgetting/)
) and I left this comment:

There is an old trick to help you remember something; concentrate on
remembering peripheral things, recovering the context, where you were and what
you were doing, when you heard or saw what you want to remember. I'm not
surprised that it works in reverse, changing contexts interfering with recall,
as well.

ADDED: Actually, the link in the LW post was to an earlier paper, to which the
one here is a follow-up. But this one was also linked to in the comments.

